# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Бренд территории. Культурный бренд.

## Рамоновна

Уважаемые коллеги, добро пожаловать в новую тему.



В нашей области начинается "волна" по созданию брендов сельских территорий.
В настоящее время углубленно изучаю этот вопрос, чтобы переложить *на простой русский* теорию для сельских ДК.

У половины этот бренд лежит на поверхности (грибы в поселке Бор, сказительница Куприяниха в Большой Верейке, казачество в селе Ямное...), а вот некоторым придется покопаться.....

Все наработки скоро-скоро выложу в теме.

А у кого из вас уже разработан бренд?

ДАВАЙТЕ ДЕЛИТЬСЯ!

----------

Леди N (12.10.2016)

----------


## Натник

> А у кого из вас уже разработан бренд?


нам уже давно за бренд говорят, только что пердложить я ума не приложу...районный ДК делает праздник риса, как брендовое мероприятие.

----------


## Скибыч

У нас слово "бренд" понимается так: каждое поселение придумывает свое мероприятие, которое будет только их. Например, с. Ермак проводит уже второй раз фестиваль "Золотые Ермаковские россыпи", который организовали в прошлом году. В этом селе был(к сожалению, ушел из жизни) руководитель, который хорошо играл на гармошке. Вот в память о нем и придумалось такое мероприятие. Фестиваль включает в себя инструм. творчество, вокальное, чтецкое(стихи только местных поэтов), фототворчество. Мы в нем участвуем. В прошлом году были в числе лауреатов, и в этом году привезли 5 премий.В нашем селе - это хореография. В этом году проводили весной 1-ый муниципальный конкурс "Танцующие родники". Проводили, правда, не у нас, а в РДК(финансирование подвоза к нам не потянул бюджет культуры), но с нашими ведущими. Я не работал в культуре(так вышло), но готовил ведущим тексты и музыку. в 2017 году будем проводить дома. п. Большегривский уже несколько лет проводит конкурс для рабочей (или работающей) молодежи. К сожалению, не знаю названия и номинаций. Пару лет назад было приглашение, но финансово не смогли (платное участие), поэтому не поехали. Это на скорую руку что вспомнилось. Если нужны положения этих фестивалей-конкурсов - раздобуду.

Кстати, в "Россыпях" СПК "Ермак" финансирует мероприятие. Денежные премии, торты коллективам, главный приз, буфет бесплатный (чай-пирожки-булочки).

----------

Леди N (12.10.2016), Рамоновна (12.10.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

> У нас слово "бренд" понимается так: каждое поселение придумывает свое мероприятие, которое будет только их


ну это как первый этап брейдинга можно считать. а вот потом - согласно теории - в рамках развития бренда - и привлечение туристов, и инвесторов, и *ЭКОНОМИЧЕСКАЯ* выгода...вот где собака порылась. Я для своих сел вижу пока только *ВКЛАДЫВАНИЕ* денег в одно мероприятие.

 А вот серьезное финансирование на комплекс мероприятий (ведь по сути бренд должен работать круглогодично) - пока проблема. Поселениям на свет-газ-зарплату не хватает, а с нас бренды трясут. В результате они у всех будут (куда деться), но не в таком идеальном виде, как в теории. Есть, конечно, возможность привлечения финансов мелких предпринимателей, но будут ли их деньги оправданы в сельском поселении с населением в 500 человек?.. 


*Скибыч*, а *проекты* этих брендов есть?

----------


## Рамоновна

Обещанный *материал по бренду* - то, что буду давать на семинаре:

- методический материал (понятия и примеры регионов)
- 3 презентации об этапах создания бренда на разных местных примерах (грибы, сказительница, казачество) в конце каждой презентации - фотоидеи о подобных (с просторов...) мероприятиях
- сборник (с просторов...) с разными проектами - много материала для идей
- картинки о брендах -так, для оформления

БЕРИТЕ!!!
бренд.rar

----------

club-sub (04.09.2017), Ludmila Mikus (15.10.2016), nastupnikova (23.11.2016), Svetlanuska (14.05.2021), Алла и Александр (13.10.2016), Белица директор (04.01.2017), Леди N (13.10.2016), любаша 76 (11.04.2017), ЛюбовьСилюта (26.03.2018), Натник (13.10.2016), Ольга Усольцева (13.10.2016), Тёка (17.10.2016)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> БЕРИТЕ!!!


Спасибо, Ирина Викторовна! Ценный и нужный материал.

----------

Рамоновна (13.10.2016)

----------


## Таня Л

Как-то копаясь в просторах инета, наткнулась на сайт (к своему стыду название не запомнила) город Борисоглебск. По брендированию там  ценный материал. Спасибо разработчикам этих методичек.
https://yadi.sk/i/hHmWFODDwzPQ5
https://yadi.sk/i/czFo8RCBwzPXz
 Ирина, а у меня не получилось скачать материал, при разархивации все содержимое выдаётся, как приложение ((((

----------

nastupnikova (23.11.2016), лариса львовна (03.03.2018), Леди N (17.10.2016), Рамоновна (17.10.2016), Тёка (20.10.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

> а у меня не получилось скачать материал


перезалила https://yadi.sk/d/CiuD6U8tx2bQ7

----------

Таня Л (18.10.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Таня Л*, материал весьма-а-а...... :Ok:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> наткнулась на сайт (к своему стыду название не запомнила) город Борисоглебск.


Вот этот сайт http://zvezdnybgo.ru/  Там, действительно, очень много полезной информации.

----------

club-sub (04.09.2017), nastupnikova (23.11.2016), Варшава (13.06.2017), лариса львовна (03.03.2018), Леди N (18.10.2016), Натник (20.10.2016), Рамоновна (22.10.2016), Таня Л (18.10.2016)

----------


## любаша 76

> А у кого из вас уже разработан бренд?


У нас есть разработанные бренды.  Все это делалось до меня, наверное есть и более наглядный материал, мне попался только этот. 
Елки,... забыла как вставить документ здесь. Подскажите, пжст, текст немаленький.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Елки,... забыла как вставить документ здесь. Подскажите, пжст, текст немаленький.


Загрузите файл на майл-Облако и выложите ссылку для скачивания. Или копируйте текст и помещайте в окно сообщений

----------

любаша 76 (21.10.2016)

----------


## любаша 76

> Загрузите файл на майл-Облако


Спасибо! Вот описание наших брендов. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EDTZ/akG25BQHp

----------

club-sub (04.09.2017), nastupnikova (23.11.2016), Алла и Александр (21.10.2016), Рамоновна (22.10.2016), Тёка (23.10.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

*любаша 76*, спасибо. при продвижении бренда обязательно нужно знать его корни.

а какие из ваших брендов и в какой форме работают? в том смысле, что есть фестиваль кружева или ярмарка овец....

----------


## любаша 76

> что есть фестиваль кружева или ярмарка овец....


Весь материал на работе, в понедельник скину инфу по ярмарке, их там стригут, выбирают мисс Овечку  и т.д.

----------

Рамоновна (22.10.2016)

----------


## любаша 76

Девочки, вот нашла в инете Фестиваль Романовской овцы. Здесь и анонс праздника и видео есть.http://ctrb.ru/index/0-7

----------


## Карлуша

Рамовна, извините, но у вас в бренде.rar мой антивирусник обнаружил троян и отправил в карантин..... :Nono:

----------


## Натник

> Рамовна, извините, но у вас в бренде.rar мой антивирусник обнаружил троян и отправил в карантин.....


вирусов в том архиве нет, просто он как то не так заархивирован, выдает ошибку при распаковке, что неожиданный конец архива. Скачайте по первой ссылке, я скачивала, все нормально.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5268366

----------


## Марина Третьякова

А у кого из вас уже разработан бренд?
У нас в Пермском крае много фестивалей и праздников становятся брендовыми мероприятиями. Наша малая Родина  носит ласковое название - Парма, поскольку Парма - земля чуди, главным брендом является межрегиональный фестиваль обрядовых культур финно-угорских народов "ЧУДный карнавал". Кроме этого Парма  наша знаменита своими природными богатствами, леса полны грибов рыжиков, поэтому еще один знаменитый бренд Коми-Пермяцкого округа - фестиваль "Ай, да рыжик" (в ходе проведения зрители и участники соревнуются между собой - собирают рыжики на скорость). Суровой уральской зимой проводим ежегодный фестиваль "Уральский валенок"

----------

Натник (13.06.2017), Рамоновна (29.12.2016)

----------

